# Woosh big bear mileage and issues



## Willyberforce (28 Sep 2018)




----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

What exactly are the issues you are having?


----------



## MikeG (28 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What exactly are the issues you are having?



Incomprehensible thread title, text-free post, and a captionless photo are my issues. I'm sure they're not the issues that the OP has in mind.


----------

